# NO!!! Stop doing that!



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I've got this HORRIBLE habit of doing it. Setting things on my tractor fenders, mostly as it sets in the shop, then forgetting about them and...... well, you know. Then weeks later..... Where the hell is my Bink's model 17 cap sprayer? Where the hell is my thumb oil can? Where's the fuel cap to my tractor? What ever did happen to my huge American made slotted screw driver I found on the road when I was in my early 20s? What happened to that really nice offset post stock 1947 Chevrolet truck mirror that I've had forever, that I was going to mount on the tractor for backing without turning my head. Then after the snow melts, what is that mashed into the ground.....? It looks like the canister to a cap sprayer. STOP!!!! Anyone else do this? Please tell me I'm not alone! (laughing)


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

LOL.!!!
I broke the habit by buying some metal MAGNETIC trays..
Stick it to the metal fender & every nut, bolt & washer sticks to the tray..
NO MORE looking for anything..
They're cheap at HFreight.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I think my cap sprayer got set on the rear blade actually, and the canister is aluminum. Not sure if it will be effective but I mounted an ammo can minus the lid so that if I go to set something on the tractor...... BOOP! in the bin it goes! Been working so far. Now, where the heck did my cordless screw gun end up.........


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

I wouldn't be human if I didn't almost same as TB and others.
Forgot I left my chainsaw in front bucket,couple days later need load of dirt and when I dump the dirt  Left my cell phone on rear tire of tractor later that afternoon move tractor...duct tape or super glue can't fix everything  Left almost new game cam on pickup bumper and drove off...gone  I could go on and on,but worse of the worse and I never told my bride  I forgot her at mini market  she went inside to get coffee while I was gassing up pickup when done I drove off...than it hit me  talk about quick 180 and rear tires breaking traction,as I pull back into lot she was just coming out,all I said someone else needed gas so I pull out and made it easier for you....whew.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

THATS hilarious.!!!!
& I thought driving home from a camping trip w/ a 1/2 drank Budweiser can on my back bumper was bad..
Made it 45 miles & it was still there.. Lol


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

That's hilarious Thomas! Making me feel a bit more okay. Thank you! I drove about 12 miles on the interstate with a huge key ring in a tin cup sitting on my hood right in front of the drivers window. I pulled up in my clients yard before I saw it. Geeze.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Ran out of spray paint when I was marking up fence lines years ago. The spare can I had, had froze and wouldn't work... A little choked, I jumped into the truck and headed to the hardware for more paint. Got back home and started my marking up job again and asked the wife where the 200' tape was? Last time she'd seen it, she told me, was when I set it on the back of the truck! Retraced my route to no avail!


----------



## PJ161 (Sep 12, 2016)

I have the same problem, but I know it's not me , it's those little gremlins that hide in the barn! Sometimes when I put a tool down, they sneak around and move it somewhere else and I've tried to catch them, but their so sneaky, it's a loosing cause, so I resigned myself to excepting the little buggers and let them have their fun. Just wish I could figure out where they put a couple of my tools that I never found.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2018)

LOL I have a pair of 14" water pump pliars that I really like. They were an inadvertent gift from my 2nd exwife. I once gave them a 25 mile ride on the rear bumper of my suv. Then as I shut it off remembered leaving them there. Looked against hope....but they were still on the bumper.


----------



## massey1635 (Oct 8, 2018)

This is why I have just about two or three of everything. I have a habit of setting something down in plain sight and then fifteen minuted later can't find it


----------



## Oldman11 (Jul 20, 2018)

While bush hogging I wear one of my revolvers to shoot snakes. I had just bought a ruger single six in a hard to get caliber ,a .32 hr mag. To make the story short it fell out of my holster and I didn’t miss it for a while. When I found it the frame and grips were gone,cost me $150.00 to makeit new again. Glad I didn’t hit the barrel or cyl.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

I have that solved; I just say to the fella who lives on my farm; "where the hell is that 'whatever".Lucky.....


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

I met a customer yesterday as he was pulling into my driveway w/ a tractor.. I was holding a coffee mug.. I walked him back to the drop off point..
He unloaded the machine.. we talked for a bit & he left..
WHERE IS MY COFFEE MUG???
My only thought is, its on his trailer?? I gotta stop doing that!!!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

You guys are making me feel better and better! 

I still go to set things on the tractor, then yank them away. I think what is needed is shelving next to the tractor in my shop.


----------



## PJ161 (Sep 12, 2016)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> You guys are making me feel better and better!
> 
> I still go to set things on the tractor, then yank them away. I think what is needed is shelving next to the tractor in my shop.


Or on the tractor!


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

I have an old leather tool holder like you see on a motorcycle for my wrenches, hanging off the side of the tractor. Of course I am always forgetting to strap it up. I don't know how many times I've seen a wrench in the drive or the road and wondered how that got there -before it dawns on me! --- Then It is always fun ending up in a spot where you last did something a year or two before - and there are the tools you used!


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

I put new brakes on my daughters car before she took a trip to SC. Used my 3/8 Allen socket for the attachment bolts. 3 weeks later I needed the socker for another job, but could not find it anywhere. Remembered the last time I used it was on her brakes. When she came over, I looked under her rig h t front wheel and there was my socket still on the bolt. The socket had traveled a total of 567 miles and showed no signs of damage. Live and lear c


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I had a nice pop rivet gun and about 4 boxes of rivets that I gathered together for a job and then didn't see it again for 3 years. I eventually bought a new one and 4 new boxes of rivets, which I believe directly caused the old one to "pop up". I left the tractor's fuel cap on the fender of my Deere and promptly backed up over it. It's now held together with duct tape. I am still not 100% sure what happened to my antique house jack some 28 years ago. I think it resides in my ex-girlfriend's basement and if so, it will be too "expensive" to go get it.

Junior Johnson's version of Murphy's law says, "Any tool dropped in the shop will roll directly dead center under the car" if that will help any one find something. LOL


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

I don't know ED.. we're a real friendly bunch down here in SC.. Someone probably found it under the car & crawled under there & put it back in.. Lol..


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

You are probably right. I did several industrial construction jobs in SC. People were always polite and welcomed us transient workers as if we were family. Seemed like a really nice place to live. Go North and it is just the opposite. I always enjoyed working in the southern part of the country. Good prople, made a lot of good friends.


----------

